
Apple 2019 iPhone likely to support USB-C - mpweiher
https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180608PD215.html
======
mikece
Far more likely that Apple will create a Lightning 2 connector that supports
Thunderbolt 3 and most of what USB 3.1 supports except for conveying 100W of
power.

